
What Can Brown Do for Ag Drones? A Lot - rmason
https://www.croplife.com/precision/what-can-brown-do-for-ag-drones-a-lot
======
rmason
The key to widespread adoption of crop photography is to lower the cost. You
need an ag drone to take off at sunset, visit a list of fields and return at
sunset.

To be successful you need to avoid other planes. There have been startups here
in Michigan that have had the technology and been able to demonstrate it for
fifteen years. The holdup has been getting governmental approval and it looks
like UPS has crossed that barrier.

~~~
closetohome
The FAA has been keeping the US in the dark ages of drone ops for years now.
The economic losses caused by our delayed entry into the market are
incalculable.

~~~
loco5niner
Assuming the FAA had valid safety reasons to do so, those economic losses were
worth it.

~~~
closeparen
There would be valid safety reasons to prohibit all flight.

~~~
bsder
Unfortunately, we have _actual cases_ of dipshits flying drones in active fire
suppression areas.

The FAA has valid concerns and cannot simply trust the end users to do the
right thing.

~~~
rmason
If a companies business license is dependent upon following FAA rules you're a
lot less likely to have a problem than say a teenage hobbyist.

------
pstuart
I believe that the title is a take from this clip from "Groove Tube" movie
(warning, graphic is icky):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=008BPUdQ1XA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=008BPUdQ1XA)

~~~
jcims
There was a 'What can brown do for you?' ad campaign for UPS a few years back.

~~~
pstuart
Heh. Yes, the correct answer. Neurons are funny sometimes.

~~~
jcims
Hey yours dug up some legit art so nobody’s wrong here.

